# Shop Clothing and Insects -- Bee Careful In the Shop



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

OK, I wasn't going to post this, but rethought this and feel I should share this safety concern. Yesterday, I was resawing a 9in wide 8/4 piece of pine into 3/8in shelving. FWIW, it is typically 95-105F in the shop this time of year (South Texas) so I was wearing a pair of carpenter's shorts and a T-shirt. Fans blowing and all of that as well.

I was about halfway through resawing one of the shelve pieces, when one of our local sweat bees decided to fly up the leg of my shorts, in the vicinity of my Almond Joy. Remember, I am in the middle of a tall resaw here. I realized that I was in immediate danger and started dancing around while still trying to hastily finish the cut. Geez, somehow I managed to not screw up the cut and my Almond Joy escaped without harm as well!

All said and done… 

 How do you protect yourself against insects, bees, vermin, mosquitoes, etc. while in the shop and operating power tools/machines?


 Protective clothing?
 Bug spray?
 Steel toed boots (for other dangers)?
 Closed airtight shop?

Please share any and all tips or tricks you use to increase your safe operation of tools in the shop.


----------



## TravisH (Feb 6, 2013)

I have issues at times in my shop (outdoors). Mainly with spiders and ants. This past winter I did have a few mice visit me which was a first, but my fault for leaving birdseed out. I set a gauntlet of glue and spring traps and after the first week had no signs of mice. Never caught one in the spring traps but every glue trap had a mouse that got off. I could have made a small mouse coat from what was left on those stupid glue trap. However they haven't returned since.

I have had bees fly in the shop but they usually just fly out or up towards the windows in the gable. Spiders and other insects I started spraying every other week and now have no issues. Keeping a shop clean seams to be the best solution for me. I now just keep a can of spray and hit the door area and any hard to reach places with spray every so often.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

I had to laugh at your Mounds bar reference HM. I had a bee fly inside my shirt a few weeks ago while I was driving. Not knowing what I should do I just smashed the sucker against my skin and withstood the bite. Its a pretty harrowing experience that I can relate to. Im glad your whole team made it out without any further injuries.

I get a few mice in the basement shop and a rouge fly here and there. I don't do too much to deter them so no real help from me.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Oh I forgot to say, I did manage to take my newly cut shelf piece and fly-swatted the bee to the ground and step on it! Sweet (not sweat) revenge!

I do keep a can of 20ft wasp spray in the shop for those occasional nesters, but keep those pretty much under control.

Surprisingly, while I do get scorpions in the shop, I tend to find them smashed in the door frame of the walk-in door. I have had an couple of them drop on me as I entered the shop, but they always are in a hurry to hide and I haven't gotten hit by one,... yet.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

Bees and wasps are always a concern for me when doing construction type projects out of doors…. Not much that can be done besides keeping ones eyes and ears open and blasting the wasps nests with foam spray when found. The hornets that make ground nests are the worste, as I usually don't find them untill I run them over wtih the tractor, and then it's too late.

For the indoors shop environment, my chief concern is to not bring carpenter ants in the house, and brown recluse spiders. So I need to be careful to look over any lumber I bring in from the barn.


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

Almond Joy? I call mine the Three Musketeers.


----------



## Sanding2day (May 6, 2013)

Pleased to hear that you made it through unharmed  Utilizing my garage I continue to fight the good fight for shop space but have been lucky enough not to have a bee problem. The carpenter bees seem to prefer my midevil 2 by 4 fence locking brace.

I have put out the glue traps for mice, hung the dangling glue traps for flies, and caught a moth to feed a spider which has decided to make the shop his hunting ground… Have considered spraying the perimeter inside and out but have not had to significant of an issue with the insect population. Good luck…


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Well, if nothing else I won't be enjoying an almond joy any time soon.

Its kind of like riding with a full face helmet with the visor up. Those suckers don't enjoy being trapped between your ear and the helmet any more than you do, except they have a way of letting you know.

I really don't have any plan of action to talk about, but spraying bug repellent on your almond joy just doesn't sound like an ideal plan either.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

I feel your pain Mike. That's exactly how I felt before the last couple of elections only my Almond Joy came out looking more like a Mounds. Figuratively speaking , of course.
Oh well, what the hell, it was just a job, and my entire retirement savings, and my home place of 35 years. I can always start over since I'm only 63.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

EXACTLY Don,
Back in the late 70s I had a bee bounce off the bike's windshield and land between the collar and the back of my neck. Managed to get the bike stopped and had to pull the stinger sac out myself, AFTER getting my riding gloves off!

Boy I'm glad I called it my Almond Joy and NOT my 'crank'! The other Mike woulda' ended up homeless AND frustrated! {sarcasm}


----------



## eao2012 (Jan 14, 2013)

I'm severely allergic to guinea wasps so I always keep a nice bottle of 'Raid' spray around when I am in the shop or in an area I know that is infested with them. Also, if I get stumped or frustrated in the shop, a good wasp hunting is a nice refresher


----------



## bowedstraight (Jul 18, 2013)

one those Chasity belt thingys or whatever u call it, that will keep Mr Goodbar comfy


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

Mr. Goodbar. Excellent!


----------



## RonInOhio (Jul 23, 2010)

Hot weather aside, another reason why maybe going commando, isn't really a good idea in the 
shop.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Geez guys, my desert menu is shrinking fast. I'm at a conference and one of the snacks in the lobby was roasted almonds. I just couldn't touch them now.


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

Mike this is real simple, insulate your shop/garage, put an AC in it and shut all doors


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

*"...Mike this is real simple, insulate your shop/garage, put an AC in it and shut all doors ..."*

If only Randy,... if only…

The best I an do is wait for winter. You know, when it only gets up to the mid-70s **


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

Wasn't the advertising slogan for Almond Joy…. "Sometimes you feel like a nut, sometimes you don't".... ??...This must apply for sweat bees too…;-)


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Take a plastic pop bottle/water bottle,

right where the '' Barrel" of the body starts to curve towards the top

cut the top off, reverse it and install with the top inside the bottle

add a bit of either suger water, or some Mountain Dew, maybe 1/2" or so

sit on a shelf AWAY from where you will be working

despose of the filled bottle in the trash can, and make a new one as needed.

Bees, and other stingering pests will crawl down inside the trap, but they can't get back out.

ps: keep the can/bottle you are drinking out capped/covered, so some of these pests don't reside in them. nasty tasting if they do…..


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Yep @kdc68, it was. I just didn't want to test that theory at the time. Geez, with Don at a conference and all, maybe we shouldn't mention why avocados were given that name, especially if they were serving chips and guacamole… *;-)*


----------



## bobasaurus (Sep 6, 2009)

I've had to suck wasps into my shop vac before. Actually pretty effective way to get em' quickly.


----------



## joeyinsouthaustin (Sep 22, 2012)

It does seem funny to have to think about this, but this, especially here in cen tex, is something you have to think of. We keep bug spray. but mostly, it is part of my mental saw routine…. the little check list I like to go through mentally when I step up to the saw… One of them is "stay calm if a bug comes at you, It will hurt less than the other option" It comes right after "don't react if you get a splinter or a debris thrown at your face."

I have also had the "Don't lay your bike down" after getting stung by the yellow jacket inside the helmet experience. Funny how many have those to passions and problems in this thread.


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

My biggest problem is wasps. They love to get into my shop, especially when it is hot out. They seem to be attracted to the hot surfaces outside and then make their way inside through little holes. I would say my best defense has been the same can of 20 foot spray and trying to seal the holes better.


----------



## coachmancuso (Feb 10, 2013)

Harbor Freight sells a garage door screen for 19.00 well worth it to keep the bugs out. Plus 20% off coupon


----------



## aussiedave (May 28, 2013)

Hey Mike….I kind of had a feeling I knew what you were talking about when referring to your Almond Joy. My wife is American so I asked to confirm my suspicions and with a cheeky laugh she replied…"Almond Joy has nuts and Mounds don't"....LOL or at least I think she was saying Mounds


----------



## exelectrician (Oct 3, 2011)

Depending on how old you are you can depend on depends, to keep you safe while you make the cut…...


----------



## tyvekboy (Feb 24, 2010)

I think that if I were resawing a board and a bee flew up my trousers, I would calmly turn the saw off , push the log into the blade to get the blade to stop quicker and then take care of the problem. It's lots safer than trying to rush the cut.


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Another reason not to wear shorts in the shop - now I have to worry about my Twinkie??
(Couldn't help myself gents )


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

HM,I can't stand scorpions,you talk about them like it's no big deal, but I guess it is a common sight in hot climates like Texas,anyhow I would freak out if I see one in my shop.
Here I deal with bees and spiders ,the other day I had to destroy a bee nest,I wasn't happy about it but it had to be done.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Are you sure it was a sweat bee and not a polyester bee? Maybe the solution is to wrap your Almond Joy in cotton instead of polyester!

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-srv/special/metro/urban-jungle/pages/110315.html


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

*tyvekboy: "...I think that if I were resawing a board and a bee flew up my trousers, I would calmly turn the saw off , push the log into the blade to get the blade to stop quicker and then take care of the problem. It's lots safer than trying to rush the cut…."*

I would agree wholeheartedly if I had had the time to contemplate such an encounter, however an unexpected and unplanned assault on ones important parts leads to unexpected spontaneous reactions. Hence my sharing of this issue/post, so that other folks can think about these possibilities and actually plan out reaction strategies similar to what you suggest. Kind of like having a crisis management plan, if you will.

Until this happened to me, I would never have thought such a thing would or could be an issue. It was a definite wake-up call.


----------



## IrreverentJack (Aug 13, 2010)

Hey Mike, Planning out reaction strategies and a having a crisis management plan are good ideas but I suggest you put off working commando till those bees start hibernating. -Jack

distrbd- Those are wasps or hornets not honey bees. Nuke em.


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

My shop only gets into the mid 80's, but shorts and a wicking t-shirt has the uniform of the day for a few weeks
now. The only invasion I have had was some newly fledged sparrows that just had to look over the shop for
a couple of days. Fortunately they did not make any deposits, were smart enough to remember where the 
door was and flew back out without any trouble. We do not have sweat bees here, but I can remember them
when we stacked hay in July in eastern Montana. Not as bad as the horse flies, but still bad enough. Now I 
just have to get my crisis management plan going. Probably include some Dragonsbreath, my current favorite
from one of our local breweries. Those flying pests were the reason my road bike had a nice fairing & tall windshield, but it did not do a good job of deflecting Bambi, as Mike said you just do not have time to form
a plan. The time to form a plan for draining the swamp is not when you are up to your ass in alligators.


----------



## redSLED (Mar 21, 2013)

Your almond joy comment gave me the snickers.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

I salt lake city Utah we are having the warmest summer ever recorded. 
We have been the warmest or hottest city in the nation for the last week or two.

'Mike this is real simple, insulate your shop/garage, put an AC in it and shut all doors :'
This is exactly what I did in my shop..

I do use steel toes all the time.
Mine are paid for my company and they are the most comfortable shoes I have ( Red Wings),Interestingly enough my company pay for any safety equipment I will use at home, as they say that they want us to be safe not only at work but everywhere we are.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Hey Bert… Tell 'em at work you need another new pair of RedWings for home …. Size 12 medium please 

I'll send you my address


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

joein10asee sorry but I do not cheat


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Bert-- Sounds like you have a first-rate employer!


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

This is correct. 
The very best I ever had. 
I have excellent money and benefits ( no deductibles on anything, free medication), excellent working conditions. Two days vacation by pay period,ten paid holidays plus four floating holidays.
Paid 53 times a years ( twice a year we are paid three times in the same month)
I am absolutely blessed


----------



## DanK (Feb 5, 2011)

I've read that putting a bounce dryer sheet in your pocket repels wasps/bees.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

do they bounce back after biting?


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

I'm one of those fortunate people who have never been stung by a wasp or bee (my brother was the opposite … if there was anything with a stinger within a mile, it was would be on him in a New York minute).

Wasps and bees creep my wife out, and we have a lot of spiders where we live, so a couple of times a year we do perimeter treatments around the house and shop with a bug killer from the BORG and keep cans of wasp killer handy.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

*DanK: "...I've read that putting a bounce dryer sheet in your pocket repels wasps/bees…."*

Yeah, that Almond Joy in the pocket sure doesn't work that's for sure! *;-)*


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Yea, don't put the almond joy in the dryer either.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

My shop is in the basement for right now and is air conditioned. But outside I can usually get away from wasps and bees, swat them down or whatever, but last week I ran the weed eater right through a yellow jacket nest. The ones that live in a hole in the ground. Didn't know I had knocked on their door until I started feeling pin pricks around my ankle and the bottom of my arm. Best clue to what was happening was when one of the little bombers popped me on the cheek. I had to leave the weed eater running on the ground to distract them and haul my butt into the house to get my shoe off. There were about 7 of those little buggers in my shoe.
After I killed the ones I had brought into the house I went back out to the nest hole and introduced the rest of the colony to Mr. Diazinon.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

The plans and reaction strategy tend to be forgotten when the bee gets in your shorts!

For the record, I do not own any short sleeved shirts or short pants (it's against the "Code Of The West"!


----------



## UpstateNYdude (Dec 20, 2012)

You could always wrap big rubber bands around your leg kind of like a clamp to keep the bees away from your junk.

P.S. sorry I didn't stick with the candy bar references I didn't want to ruin anymore for Don


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

So if we're going to tell bug stories, I've. Been married over 35 years. And no that's not the story. When I was dating my wife, we were helping a friend put hay in a barn. A praying mantis came up on a bale on the elevator. I was mowing the hay in the hay mow. Being smart, I decided to throw it at my wife (then girlfriend). I never expected her to catch it and throw it back. I stepped back to get out of the way, slipped, grabbed the end of the elevator and got my finger caught in the elevator. 36+ years later I still have the scar on my finger.

I'm not sure how, but the story just seemed to fit.


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

Dude, the rubber bands would work against the idea of air circulation to keep things cool, although Sandra's
husband might appreciate the idea of short shorts. Don, some days it just does not pay to bug the women. 
gfadvm, not counting gym and swim suits, I did not own any short pants growing up in eastern MT. Levis or
Wranglers were it, but we did go shirtless when it got hot and the shirts started to get those white salt 
rings from sweat. Then I went away to college & got radical, I even tailor my cargo shorts with special 
pockets for tape measures, pencils & cell phones. But I still have my Stetson & well broke in cowboy boots,
I can still think about riding rough stock, but well healed broken bones keep smart enough to behave.


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

LOL! Almond Joy…..Three Musketeers….. All for one and one for all??? Heehee! LOL

Thanks for the laugh. Anyhow… I'm glad everything turned out ok. I have found a wasp nest in my shop as well. It's kinda in a hard to reach place. I keep meaning to have some big strong man come over and spray it. I may be a woodworker, love power tools and races…. but I'm still a girl and spiders and bugs that sting or bite terrify me. I think that I'm going to have to just bite the bullet and do it.

I shared before the spider issue. Just a couple of days ago I went out and put a RidX thingy in my garage. I have two in my house and when I first got them for the house I had issues with spiders, crickets, ants and mice. Within two to four weeks my problem was gone and they haven't returned. I have the occasional spider but not bad. After a bad storm came through and knocked some pretty huge limbs down I've had the tiny pesky ants but other than that it's worked great. Look forward to seeing if it works in my garage.


----------



## doordude (Mar 26, 2010)

mike that's too funny, I can't comment anymore than what you've told.


----------



## shawnmasterson (Jan 24, 2013)

I use these for bees I found out my neighbor started honey bee hives. now I call him and he collects them for the hive. The traps really do work well, but kind of gross to dispose of.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Shawn,
We have plenty of the 'Yellow Jacket" variety of paper wasp, but they are not a problem. In fact, they work well as pollinators and are rather docile. It is/are the traditional sweat/honey bee variety that that love to literally land on you for your sweat. They only sting when you inadvertently pinch them when brushing your arm/leg and such. We are pretty much resigned to putting up with them because the lady of the house is a 'birder' and has 6 hummingbird feeders out 24/7/365. The number of feeders change with the seasons, but some are ALWAYS out.

Let's get through these dog-days of summer and daily +100F temps and then they should be less of an issue. I am now making sure I have multiple fans blowing at me, and that seems to make it harder for these guys to find me… *;-)* I am toying with the idea of going back to long pants, but at these temps it is an issue.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

During the war, I lost one of "the twins", but the other one survived, and so did "Mr. Pocket Rocket".....


----------



## shawnmasterson (Jan 24, 2013)

Have you considered a screen for the over head door? We have a lot of mosquitos around here. If I thought the dog would leave it alone I would have one.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Dang nab it! I had spent all morning in the shop routing out molding for a couple more Amish cabinets without any troubles from the local Sweat Bees, and then I turned to mounting the hinges and door. Got the hinges mounted on the cabinet and was matching up the door for hinges, WHEN Bertha took one for the team square in the cheek! Berta, Bertha's identical sister, witnessed the event butt remained safe and Almond Joy had his head in the sand fearing the worst! Had to drop trow right in the shop and retrieve the stinger.

Anyway, I retaliated by swatting down 3-4 more and my floor fans took out a couple more of those Tali-bees and threw them at my feet for a quick dispatch. We're on Day 13 for consecutive +100F days and I should of known… but, but, butt….!

I am now INSIDE, listening to music… *;-)*


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Mike, If you have screens over your doors and windows, set off one of those bombs with the shop closed up. The next day you won't have ANY live wasps in the shop.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

My problem is having no AC and 100F outside means ~105-110F inside if I keep the 8'x16' door closed. At least these sweat bees sting is only about 1 out of 10 on the pain scale, though it is not fun testing that scale for sure. They didn't find me until about noon, and then wouldn't leave me alone. Usually they are kept busy with the hummingbird feeders where you can see them by the dozens on each feeder.

I guess I am going to have to bite the bullet and go back to wearing long pants in the shop. If they are only on an exposed arm, they are not much threat or a bother. It is only when they get trapped in layers of clothing that they sting. They have a tiny little stinger, much smaller than honey bees and the like, and if they can actually land and lap up some of your sweat, they will then leave without harm. Kind of like flies in that way.

Just needed to vent about being "bugged" in the literal sense today, if you will… At least I am continuing to get some things done in the shop during these dog days of summer. Can't wait for cooler weather.


----------



## yrob (May 26, 2008)

I have problems with wasps and snakes but not bees. Worker bees do not sting humans unless you are bashing their hive. Wasps, on the other hand are nasty. Got stung by three at once a few months ago or so. I almost had to go to the ER. Started experiencing nausea, palpitations and sweating along with significant swelling. My hand inflated like a balloon. I did go to the doctor that Monday and he prescribed stuff to get rid of the swelling.









That weekend I came back with a can of powerful spray killing thing and sprayed all the wasp nests I could find (mud daubers, nests look like mud tubes).

Now, I always double check around my shop before I start work.


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

Insect repellent won't work with bees.
yrob, if you (or anyone) have a *serious reaction* like that, it *could be fatal* if not treated immediately. I am highly reactive to bee stings and will begin allergy shots for them real soon.
When I was a kid, I was getting a haircut. I saw a fellow mowing the yard across from the barbershop. He was mowing around a shrub in the front yard. I saw him shut off the mower and head for the house. Next visit, Dad & I learned he died from multiple bee stings.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Yves,
I sure appreciate the pain coming from Wasp stings, those red/orange ones especially! I didn't swell like that, but the pain is memorable from wasp stings. The sweat bee sting was minor by comparison.

Knothead,
I hear you. I have often thought about acquiring a couple of EpiPens since we live in South Texas and killer bees cover our entire State. I do, however, think it is important to differentiate between the different wasps, sweat bees, and the honey/killer bees. All of these are plant pollenators and the ecosystem must have them, or else the entire food chain would die except for maybe mushrooms.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Well here we are a year later (2014) and I find myself dodging in and out of the shop because of the sweat bees again. Geez, this time they just came in in a swarm. So many that I was able to swat and step on several until I could make my escape!

Haven't completed any WW-ing during this Summer, but am just trying to clean up the shop and make room for a new 20in DP that is on its way from Grizzly (got a 10% OFF coupon last month). Looks like I will have to wait until sundown, when the bees go to sleep, to get anything done in the shop.

BTW, Yves' wasp sting reminded me, I also got a paper wasp sting last week on my inner elbow. Didn't sting too much at first, but the pain just ramped up over the next minute of so. By the next morning my elbow had a ~3in diameter deep red swollen lump on it. The swelling went down but the redness is still there, over a week later.

I sure will be happy when bee/wasp season is over, and I can get back into my shop and actually do some WW again! *;-)*


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

You guys are just tasty. Wasps and yellow jackets don't normally bother me. Occasionally you find a nest with a nasty attitude but usually they go their way. I use the shot vac on them. I love the feel of them thumping the hose as they go up it. Better tan all those pesticides. I have my honey bees outside my shot and don't want to introduce things that might harm them. I have read that peppermint oil is good to use for spiders. just spray it around the base of the wall. I don't think it will work on bees but might.


----------



## TheWoodenOyster (Feb 6, 2013)

Yep, Mike I feel your pain. I am up in Fort Worth, so we get plenty of bugs and heat just like you. Maybe not as many snakes or scorpions though. I typically cover myself in insect repellent to fend of the mosquitoes. Use a shop vac for the wasps, bees, etc. I have resorted to long pants and sleeves on really bad days.

I can stand the heat just fine, but the freaking bugs drive me nuts…


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Here in south TX most of our pollinators are the wasps. We try to leave them alone during most of the summer, so that our garden produces well, but late summer these guys get a bit testy and harder to put up with. I'm we are guilty because we maintain 6-8 hummingbird feeders at a time and go through ~10lb of sugar every two weeks.

Just wish they would stay out of the shop and quit using me as their favorite restaurant though…


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

I won't EVEN mention a "Baby Ruth".
Worst I've had is a Copper Head snake. WAHHHHHHHH!
Bill


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

I screened in all the doors and windows to keep out all the pests.


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

They say that honey bees get out of sorts when there is a pollen dearth. Maybe wasps do the same. Don't know why they wouldn't


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Mike H: Build a Sweat Bee Trap. One 20oz pop bottle. Right above the label, cut to remove the top of the bottle. Invert top into the rest of the bottle. Add about 1" of Mountain Dew into the trap. Set trap out where the sweat bees can find it, before they find you. Change out when full.

The sweat bees can enter the trap with ease, but they can never fly back out. Then they just drown in the Mountain Dew. Got a lot of the hairy little critters? Cut up a 2 litre bottle. You can also tape the joint, if needed.

Went to remove a basement window the other day. Found out there is a Yellow Jacket Nest right above the window in the corner of the house. Yep, got nailed by one on the wrist. Full can of wasp killer spray to soak the nest…..it is not nice to sting the owner of the house…


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

Saftey Rule Number One…
Wear a cup

Saftey Rule Number Two…
Never ignore Saftey Rule Number One

( I used to be a catcher in College)
Mike


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

> Saftey Rule Number One…
> Wear a cup
> 
> Saftey Rule Number Two…
> ...


this is especially true while wearing shorts!


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

You know,... I think Moke just might *Bee* right! *;-)*


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

Always protect Big Mike and the Twins….

Mike


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

> Saftey Rule Number One…
> Wear a cup
> 
> Saftey Rule Number Two…
> ...


I can identify with that … I was also a catcher in college. One of the pitchers I caught went on to pitch for the KC Royals for 14years (Paul Splittorff). You don't want to be unprotected with 90+ mph fastballs coming at you!


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

> Saftey Rule Number One…
> Wear a cup
> 
> Saftey Rule Number Two…
> ...


I can identify with that … I was also a catcher in college. One of the pitchers I caught went on to pitch for the KC Royals for 15 years (Paul Splittorff). You don't want to be unprotected with 90+ mph fastballs coming at you!


----------

